# new addition



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is our new addition. He is extremely sweet. My kids named him Huckleberry.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I love that color!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a beautiful baby. I love the name also.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY PRETTY!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww!!!! He is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice......  :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

How sweet and adorable  !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a handsome fellow


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I LOVE his coloring!!   And his name is SO perfect!!!  He's GORGEOUS! :drool:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

it's beaut..... :wahoo: 
what breed?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. We like him quite a bit. 
Gumtree, he's Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He he he.....If you have Huck as a buck and intend to keep him a buck, now that your baby girls have had their first heats, you'll want to keep him away from them as he will be able to breed at 2-3 months old.....but some nigi boys don't have full interest til they are a bit older.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, Huck will be a buck for a while. He is definitely being kept away from my five month olds. When he's ready & willing, he and our older doe will hopefully breed and we'll keep any resulting kids. Then we'll go from there. He might get to remain a buck a bit longer or our goat vet has agreed to come and neuter him for a really reasonable price. He would in all likelihood be neutered before a year of age in any event!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

He is super cute! You just want to hug him!

Deidre


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. love the color! cute name too, really fits him!! :thumb:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Adorable  Baby goats are so cute

Suellen


----------

